# Pax/customers that prefer high rates to tipping are idiots



## LAsouthpaw (Oct 24, 2015)

With tipping, you encourage good service with the implied promise of a tip to come for good service.

A higher rate regardless of level of service will only motivate people to give the minimum of service required to not lose their job- the only exception to this is rates so high that premium service is expected at minimum.

Also, tips don't need to be the standard "20%" we see in restaurants, $2 for a ride plus $1 per pax would be sufficient to raise our nightly take home tremendously. Example- I give an average of 12-15 rides per shift. Half are single rider, the rest being 2-4 pax. Let's say that 7 rides are single pax, and at $2 per, that's $14. Another 2 rides are 2 pax, for a total of $6, then 2 rides of 3 pax, for another $8, then 4 rides with 4 pax for another $20. That equals $48!!! Let's round down because not everyone tips or doesn't tip full amount to $40. That is still huge. Enough to fill my tank, have a sit down meal, and still have money leftover.

Certainly would be more enough to pay for most drivers gas and a meal during their shift. Almost life changing money to the driver while being negligent to the pax. Which to me just shows how despicable most pax really are deep down.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

We are despicable


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> We are despicable


But...you can change all that.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> But...you can change all that.


Nah, I'm good


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

I agree dude. Clean, courteous, safe, timely equals 2 dollars. Regardless of the ride length. I average $10 and two trips per hour. 3 (not everyone would tip) extra bucks an hour would put my wages where they belong.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Nah, I'm good


And how much do you tip your bartender to take the cap off your bottle of beer, per round?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

andaas said:


> And how much do you tip your bartender to take the cap off your bottle of beer, per round?


Nice assumption. I don't go to bars/clubs.

Bartender's wage is like $4/hr. You make $4/hr? If so, lol at you.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

ColdRider - Actually, bartenders are guaranteed a higher wage. You obviously do not understand how tip subsidized sub-minimum wage pay works. The bartender's employer is required to match the employees earnings to at least meet the state minimum wage levels. If tips fall short of minimum wage, the employer is required to pay the difference.

I obviously make more than $4/hour; _however_, I am in favor of my passengers having the choice to tip me via a cashless system provided to them via the app that they requested their ride with. This option doesn't need to be "in-your-face" prompting for a tip after each ride, but a subtle option that is visible for those who are LOOKING for it.

Roughly 10% of my Uber passengers have asked me to show them how they can provide a tip through the app. It's a small percentage, but it is disappointing that I cannot give them that information - because it simply doesn't exist.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

andaas said:


> ColdRider - Actually, bartenders are guaranteed a higher wage. You obviously do not understand how tip subsidized sub-minimum wage pay works. The bartender's employer is required to match the employees earnings to at least meet the state minimum wage levels. If tips fall short of minimum wage, the employer is required to pay the difference.
> 
> I obviously make more than $4/hour; _however_, I am in favor of my passengers having the choice to tip me via a cashless system provided to them via the app that they requested their ride with. This option doesn't need to be "in-your-face" prompting for a tip after each ride, but a subtle option that is visible for those who are LOOKING for it.
> 
> Roughly 10% of my Uber passengers have asked me to show them how they can provide a tip through the app. It's a small percentage, but it is disappointing that I cannot give them that information - because it simply doesn't exist.


I agree that bartenders like servers are guaranteed a wage because if they don't get any tips; and they only make a few bucks per hour...than the employer would make up the difference to make minimum wage. Which, highest is probably in Seattle, NYC or SF and at most is what, $10-$12, hopefully $15?

So that means if the server makes (let's take 4) $32 in tips for a 8 hr shift and take away is $32+$32 and the minimum wage is $8/hr.. He theoretically made minimum wage so the employer doesn't supplement. So basically he didn't get any tips. Only way he gets tips is if he gets over $32+ in tips in a day. So if he gets $40 in tips, he basically made minimum wage + got $8 in tips (taxed heavily may I add).

I'm pretty sure that's the angle coldrider is coming from.

I wonder if any of u folks *who complain loudly about tips* ever worked clothing retail; I mean...like the gap, express, etc. the stuff they have to detail with + still making minimum makes me wonder why you don't start tipping them as well


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

IckyDoody said:


> I agree dude. *Clean, courteous, safe, timely equals 2 dollars. Regardless of the ride length. *I average $10 and two trips per hour. 3 (not everyone would tip) extra bucks an hour would put my wages where they belong.


Wait, wait, wait

So you're saying that in addition to paying for the ride itself

Paxs should give you $2 because the service they're paying you for is not guaranteed to be clean, courteous and safe (I'm not even going to touch the timely one)??

And since it's not guaranteed, but you know, you just happen to be the safe driver, they should give you $2.

Sounds familiar.....


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Some people are just cheap. Some people are nice. Some people are mean. Some are smart, some dumb.

But yes, some people are just cheap asses and judging by their responses there isnt anything one can do to convince them otherwise. The world has bad people in it. The world has cheap people in it too.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

And some are just too greedy. Sense of self entitlement that you can't quite eradicate...

Eh
What are you gonna do


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I agree that bartenders like servers are guaranteed a wage because if they don't get any tips; and they only make a few bucks per hour...than the employer would make up the difference to make minimum wage. Which, highest is probably in Seattle, NYC or SF and at most is what, $10-$12, hopefully $15?
> 
> So that means if the server makes (let's take 4) $32 in tips for a 8 hr shift and take away is $32+$32 and the minimum wage is $8/hr.. He theoretically made minimum wage so the employer doesn't supplement. So basically he didn't get any tips. Only way he gets tips is if he gets over $32+ in tips in a day. So if he gets $40 in tips, he basically made minimum wage + got $8 in tips (taxed heavily may I add).
> 
> ...


To me it comes down to this. Everyone tips cab drivers. Nobody even thinks a thing of it. Uber drivers provide the exact same service. Actually better service. So if tipping taxi drivers is standard there is absolutely no reason conceivable not to tip Uber drivers identically. Either tip them both or tip neither. It would be like saying you should tip an outback steakhouse waiter but not a cheesecake factory waiter. For no other reason than that they have different names.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

Not the first time we've had to correct the ignorant here.

The crucial differences between food/beverage and ride-sharing driving are:

1. Servers and bartenders (and casino dealers, FWIW) must pool and evenly divide their tips. So, contradictory to the sheeple belief, you are not "rewarding your server." You are rewarding every server." No analogy to rideshare driving applies.

2. The back staff (busboys, dishwashers, etc.) generally do not share in the tips. So, again, you are not really "rewarding your server," but only one of your multiple servers. Again, no analogy to rideshare drivers applies.

Stupid is as stupid posts...


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

RainbowPlate - Not all restaurants use a tip pool/divide system. I imagine that is more typical in the larger chain establishments where you have a primary server, but may receive service from several additional servers running food, etc. However, there are plenty of restaurants where tips are not pooled and divided. So saying "must pool and evenly divide their tips" is not always the case.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Don't cha know,, rainbowplate's experience speaks as standard for everywhere else otherwise stupid is as stupid posts lol

I agree that if cab drivers get tipped, uber drivers who are functioning the same line of work should also get "tipped" but you should take that with the company that is promoting cashless rides without giving the option to tip.

You may be accounting for the cut you get at the end of the day like I account for the fees I pay to the investment firm (to get my actual gain).

But at the end of the day as a passenger riding from point A to B I still have to pay X. Uber is the folks who are taking 20-25% from that, on top of having you guys be 1099'd which is higher in taxes...and of course you'd have to factor in your own expenses eg gas, car insurance, payment, etcetcra.

I still don't understand why you ignore the fact that folks who work in retail, while they are w2, often don't get benefits either as part time workers (barneys hire "full-time" but you're never working more than 32 hrs a week save holiday season).

Factor into the commute ($10/day via Bart for a coworker who still works retail when I worked retail), as well as the expenses (clothing, you have to dress a certain standard and for awhile they made us shop from a list).

And we don't get tips..

You drive around and deal with traffic, we have to run around and deal with customers who nitpick everything...consistently mess with displays, having to deal with go backs, etcetcra.

*Honestly if being a driver for uber is worse than making minimum wage you might as well apply to work for retail, now is the perfect time as they're all hiring and 9 out of 10 times if you're decent, they'll keep you on afterwards.*

You won't get any tips but hey, you're guaranteed minimum and you wouldn't have to have your car potentially be ruined!


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Don't cha know,, rainbowplate's experience speaks as standard for everywhere else otherwise stupid is as stupid posts lol
> 
> I agree that if cab drivers get tipped, uber drivers who are functioning the same line of work should also get "tipped" but you should take that with the company that is promoting cashless rides without giving the option to tip.
> 
> ...


I think it depends on what type of retail. If you're talking something like Ross or Kmart of course you don't tip them. They aren't providing any real personalized one-on-one service. And yes, I've worked in retail when I was in college. I worked at Toys R US and I never expected tips. I don't even know what anyone would tip me for. For what? Pointing them in the direction of the Barbie dolls? However, my first job as a kid was working as a supermarket bagboy. We were required to ask each customer if they need help out to the car. When they did we'd push the cart and load the bags into their trunk. We always got a couple bucks tip for that. And while not all retailers give tips, many give the equivalent in sales commissions if you work for a nicer store.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Nice assumption. I don't go to bars/clubs.
> 
> Bartender's wage is like $4/hr. You make $4/hr? If so, lol at you.


Not all state have a special lower wage for Bartenders/pizza delivery/waitresses.

MT for example requires they be paid federal minimum wage.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

andaas said:


> And how much do you tip your bartender to take the cap off your bottle of beer, per round?


I tip minimum 20% (for all servers/ bartenders/service positions/manicurists/hair stylists) and very often more than 20%, meaning if I get a drink that's $6-$7, I give the bartender a $10 and he keeps the change. That's 50% tip. Sometimes for a lunch I'll tip $5 on a $10 sandwich - again 50%.

My issue is, I'm DRIVING these cheap pax through crazy LA traffic and doing it while staying friendly and helpful, I'mdealing with multiple LA freeways and maniacs zig-zagging and threatening to cause accidents every minute. Taking them from one side of this massive city to the other, smooth rides (according to pax and to Uber driver app) and I know the streets like the backs of my hands. You'd think these people might show a little appreciation. I show appreciation when I am dealing with others in the service industry, and after doing this job I wish I could stop tipping millennials altogether - they are hideous and rarely tip - I want to stop tipping them when I go out but I'm not a hideous human like they seem to be.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

A tip should encourage better service but in reality it really does not. Look at the tipped workers like servers, they live for the most part on tips and have gotten used to that and they provide minimum service. If you want better service you have to go to high end places.... you get the better service because the servers know that there are a ton of people wanting their job and if they get complaints they will get fired.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> A tip should encourage better service but in reality it really does not. Look at the tipped workers like servers, they live for the most part on tips and have gotten used to that and they provide minimum service. If you want better service you have to go to high end places.... you get the better service because the servers know that there are a ton of people wanting their job and if they get complaints they will get fired.


Once again, you are wrong. A patron who receives sub-standard service is justified in refusing to tip, so your premise holds no water. Yes, there was one time where I did not tip because the service was abhorrent. Now in regards to Uber drivers, provided they transport paxs in a safe and timely manner, then a tip has been earned and is proper etiquette. I can hardly wait to read your rebuttal!


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Julescase said:


> I tip minimum 20% (for all servers/ bartenders/service positions/manicurists/hair stylists) and very often more than 20%, meaning if I get a drink that's $6-$7, I give the bartender a $10 and he keeps the change. That's 50% tip. Sometimes for a lunch I'll tip $5 on a $10 sandwich - again 50%.
> 
> My issue is, I'm DRIVING these cheap pax through crazy LA traffic and doing it while staying friendly and helpful, I'mdealing with multiple LA freeways and maniacs zig-zagging and threatening to cause accidents every minute. Taking them from one side of this massive city to the other, smooth rides (according to pax and to Uber driver app) and I know the streets like the backs of my hands. You'd think these people might show a little appreciation. I show appreciation when I am dealing with others in the service industry, and after doing this job I wish I could stop tipping millennials altogether - they are hideous and rarely tip - I want to stop tipping them when I go out but I'm not a hideous human like they seem to be.


You obviously missed the sarcasm in my post from 2.5 years ago.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Aside from saying "good job necroing this old thread"...

I need to point out...

In Orlando on X drivers are getting neither good rates or tips,

And taxi drivers are getting both high rates AND tips.
(had $35 in tips on my Sunday night/Monday morning shift alone)

What uber is doing is the wrong way to be handling it for the drivers.

PERIOD...

Some places get it worse than others.


----------

